

Remote Desktop Client for iPad - 425
http://splashtopremote.com

======
makuro
Why is this considered new(s)? iTeleport and several other apps have supported
iDevice Remote Desktop-ing for quite a while.

------
mitchdev
apparently, this application one of _Apple's_ iOS devices only works with
"Windows 7, Vista, or XP operating system..."

other than that, it looks good. if only i had a PC laying around here
somewhere...

~~~
425
Well, remote desktop protocol for connecting to OSX or Linux would be
significantly different and would basically mean that it will be two (or more)
applications in one. I am all for apps which do one thing and do it well.

